# My Story.



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

My 14 days trip to Australia;

If laziness was a kingdom I would be the king. 

This is a very helpful forum for everyone. This post is a vote of thanks for everyone who has posted their experience. :sorry: As it is very late that I am posting my experience. But better late then never.

*My Story:*

Before I start I would like to tell you that I visited Australia for a holiday.

I had applied for a visitor's visa thrice where in the visa was rejected twice and got approved the third time (please refer to my previous post)

Flight: - Malaysian Airline

Ticket Price: - 55k INR Return ticket

My bags were packed and the cab was at the door. My flight was at 23:50 IST. Reached airport at 9:30pm Mumbai. Got my baggage weighed at the airline counter and went straight to the immigration counter. The immigration guy asked me for my passport. 

After I gave my passport he asked

“Where are you going?”

I said Australia.

“Purpose of visit?” he asked. 

“For a holiday” I said.

Frowning his eyebrows he questioned “Alone?”

Yes, I said.

“Where is your visa?” 

I handed the printed visa copy to him and informed him that Australia provides a label free visa. He read it and stamped my passport.
Boarded the flight and landed in KL as I had a connecting flight.
Flight was good. Food was also good as I had informed the airline that I would like to have an Indian meal on flight with no extra cost.
Reached Sydney at 9:00 pm. Immigration took nearly 1 and a half hour. I handed my passport to the immigration officer he swiped it on a machine, stamped on it and let me go, no questions asked.

I took my baggage and gave my slip to an airport authority he guided me to a location. I went in there to find sniffer dogs running all over the place. Kept my all my bags in a place. The sniffer dogs sniffed it and did not bark. One of the immigration officers asked me, “What food item are you carrying?” I told her its rice flakes and potato fries, she let me go. 

Coming out of the airport was a relief but it was raining like cats and dogs. I met an Indian family in the flight, they told me to take the public transport as it is safe. So I went at the bus stand and asked the person standing at the bus stand to guide me to my hostel. 

Brief description of the place where I was staying;
Name of the hostel: Base
Location: Sydney CBD
Rate: 250 AUD a week.
Room: - 6 Bed Ensuite.

He was very helpful and guided me in to a bus and asked the driver to drop me at Central station. With me there were 2 more passengers. The driver picked up their bags and kept it in the bus.

I he turned around, looked at me, gave a weird smile and sat in the driver’s seat. And I asked myself where have I landed? I help myself and sat in the bus. The other passengers were from NZ they were constantly staring at me but I ignored them. After 35 mins I reached Central station. I didn’t know there to go. So I asked another person. He told me to catch another bus which will drop me to George Street.

I sat in the bus and the bus driver was really helpful. He helped me with my baggage. He dropped me at George Street. George Street was full of people as it was Sunday night. I didn’t know where to go, whom to ask. Still I asked a guy of Chinese origin. He showed me some direction which meant, ‘Go straight and take a left. So I went ahead without asking anyone. 10 mins walk and I landed in a place where there was no one. And I had the ‘Holy Lord, I am LOST’ feeling.

“What do I do now?” I cannot call the hostel as I didn’t have an Australian SIM card. I see a guy coming from the opposite direction. I asked him, “I need to go to 477, Kent Street.” He took his iPhone and on google maps it showed that need to walk 10 mins to the opposite direction. This means that the previous guy gave me the wrong directions. 

I saw a taxi standing across the road. At the interjection the signal was green but there were no vehicles so I crossed the road. A red Ferrari came in full speed and stopped at the interjection. That guy gave me a weird look and took off. The taxi across the street was a reserved taxi. So I waited for some time and then finally I got a taxi. Got into the taxi and asked the driver to drop me at Base hostel. In 3 mins I was at the hostel. It cost me $8 for the taxi ride and pssst.. bus ride was free.

I checked in to the hostel. Kept my baggage in my room and asked the receptionist if there are any hotels open. It was 11:30pm and everything was closed so I ate the potato chips I had with me and slept.

The room was fairly good as it was an ensuite room so I had no problems. The discotheque music below my room was very loud. Could hardly get any sleep till 1 am. But after 1am the music was down and I had a good night sleep. 
In the morning I woke up at 8 am. Did my morning chores and first thing I purchased a 2L water bottle for $4 at the hostel. God it was costly. I was still hungry. So I came out of the hostel and diagonally opposite was a café. I had my breakfast at the café. A vegetable sandwich and it was awesome. Fresh vegetables in my sandwich made my day. What a day to start. 

I needed a mobile phone charger and a SIM card. So I went to the convenience store across the street purchased a Lyca SIM card and a 3 pin holder. I paid $10 for the 3 pin holder, very costly and $10 for the SIM card. After I came out of the store I amazed to what I saw, an Indian Restaurant right across the street. Next thing I did was have a cup of masala chai. 

Next story will be uploaded in coming days.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow....nice start...waiting for your next episode.


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice story!! Loved your detailing!!Post the next episode soon!!


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Next time try buying electrical and other household items in reject shops, its cheap there!


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

you mentioned that bus ride was free? how come bus was free, can you please let us know?

and where were drivers putting your luggage, was there a luggage compartment in city bus you used or was it something like a luxury bus or what?

also, as far as i know, in australian metros, tap water is safe for drinking then why you purchased bottled water?

i think australian sim card must be sold at australian airport as well, so it is always better to purchase a local sim immediately after landing, so we can use google maps to locate our destination.

also, can you please mention what process took 1.5 hours in immigration without asking even one question?

all questions are just out of curiosity, so please dont get offended and keep posting, it helps others a lot.....


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have 3.6 years of exp as database developer(SQL developer,ssis,ssrs developer) and i'm gng for skilled assessment,but i am confused on which ANZSCO code should i nominate?
> Please anyone suggest me on this.Thanks in advance.


you're off-topic this thread is about Vijendra's adventure.
pls don't hijack this thread


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> you mentioned that bus ride was free? how come bus was free, can you please let us know?
> 
> and where were drivers putting your luggage, was there a luggage compartment in city bus you used or was it something like a luxury bus or what?
> 
> ...


Buses are NOT free. On most bus routes in Sydney, you must pre-purchase your ticket and validate it on board. If you are caught without a valid ticket on a bus, that is fare evasion and you can expect to pay a fine of $200. More information here: Catching the Bus — Transport - State Transit

The queues at passport control (for non-Australian and NZ citizens, who cannot use the Smartgate kiosks) are usually a 45 minute-1 hour wait. There are often additional queues at quarantine that can be up to 1 hour. This is normal as the checks, particularly at quarantine, are probably more intense than most other countries.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

^ There is only free bus route in Sydney. Bus # 555.
It goes along Street from Central Station to Circular Quay and vice-versa from 9am-3pm weekdays.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Vijendra, i was just telling my wife that your posts are going to be popular for they are pretty descriptive providing the needed visual effects. Looking forward to your next detailed post. Good start buddy!


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Still waiting for your next episode.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*My story*

I had my masala chai and wanted to see Hyde Park. The weather was quite cloudy. So I took my raincoat. Later I got to know why the Ferrari guy gave me a weird look. I had to press the button on the signal pole so that the signal turns red. Hyde Park was full of tourist. Park was nice and clean. Lot of new birds I got to see there. White cockatoo was my favourite. It was nice spent about 2-3 hours there came back to my hostel. I charged my mobile phone, called my family and they were happy to hear my voice. Feeling a bit tired due to the long flight last night I sat in my room. People in my room were friendly. But I didn’t interact with them much.

It was already 2pm so I went to the Indian restaurant had Paneer Masala and Nan it cost me somewhere around $10. The food was good but it was missing the Indian spiciness. Feeling a bit sleepy after the heavy lunch I had a short nap in my room. In the evening around 5pm. I went to Darling harbor. It was nice. The weather was clear and the evening sunlight falling on the skyscrapers made it look heavenly. I took a stroll on the harbor. Not too much rush as it was Monday. I sat there for 2 hours. I don’t know how time passed by. It was already 7pm. 
I headed back to the hostel and thought of having my favourite black tea. Now where do I get black tea was the question. Walking on Kent Street, I saw the same convenience store selling black tea. And to my surprise it was Assam tea and what can I say. Hot cup of black Assam tea, felt like I was home. 

I again took a stroll around the city but avoided the narrow alleys as I was scared. It was already 8 pm so I went back to the Indian Restaurant and ordered chicken masala and rice ($7 Take away). I sat in the hostel canteen and had my dinner. People were helpful at the hostel but because it’s a new country and new people I kept my conversation limited. 

Second day I went to the same café and had the veg sandwich and God I was loving each and every bite of my sandwich. My water bottle was empty. Do I spend $4 again for a bottle? I took my bottle and gave it to the lady who served me my sandwich. She filled it and gave it back to me. I came out of the café went to the convenience store for tea. I wanted to make sure if the tap was drinkable. So I took a sip and it was fine (money saved is money earned). Had my tea at the convenience store and went back to the hostel. There was a travel desk in the hostel. So I asked the travel guy that need to go to the Opera house. He said that the best way to travel is by walk. He gave me a map of Sydney city and told me to take a walk via the Royal Botanical Garden and then go to the Opera house. The Garden was very good. You can actually feel the fresh air in your lungs. Took pictures of flora and fauna. On my way I had a déjà vu sensation. So I sat on the bench and had some water. Two girls walked by and said hi to me. I also said hi with a smile. 

I reached Opera House and it was like dream come true. For the past 4 years I used to view Opera House on google maps and today I am standing right beside the Opera House. Took a lot of pictures. Helped some tourist by taking their pictures and they too helped me in clicking my picture. The weather turned cloudy in no time. It was already 3pm so I went at a café near Opera house, had something for lunch which I can’t remember. But, I still remember a poster which said “Don’t leave your food un-attended; seagulls will eat your food. Café is not responsible for it.”

I took a taxi after my lunch went back to my hostel. As it was evening time I took a walk at George Street and Town Hall Station. It was pretty good. People actually greeted you when you looked at them. For about an hour or so I was going through the market place. Finally I went to Woolworths on George street and the water bottle which cost me $4 was actually for $2. I purchased a Verbatim SD card had dinner at the restaurant and went back to the Hostel.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Me and my wife have become your fans. Waiting for your next post.


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

waiting for ur next episode


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I am a fan as well! Waiting for your next post.
lol, there are so many Hyde parks. There's one in London, one in New York and one in Sydney. Mr. Hyde must have been one helluva park guy that he has parks in three different countries named after him !


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi
Your experience is making us feel that we are already in Australia . Keep it going. 
Regards
SDS


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

What happened to this guy?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I know you all are waiting for my next episode. But I am bit busy at work. Once I am free I will surely start posting.

Regards,

Vijendra


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Will be waiting


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice thread. Subscribed!


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

I got the feeling as if I'm in Sydney after reading this post.. I feel like squeeze the neck of my CO and order him to give my grant soon so that I too can fly to Sydney..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good writing.::subscribed::


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

Subscribed
Very descriptive one


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice story subscribed


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

Vijay - I must say, you have been very descriptive and patient while writing your even very minute experiences. feels like i am swiftly going through a well crafted novel 

Good work man !


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

and yeah, you have some real writing skills ..


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

:sorry: Its too late I am posting... 

I wanted to wash my clothes. So I took my pile of clothes and at the basement. There were washing machines lined up. For washing it costs you $10 ($6 for washing and $4 for the dryer) and $2 for 100gm of washing powder which you can get it at the reception. So I dumped all my clothes in the washing machine and put in $6 in the machine. The timer showed 1 hour. There is a TV hall on the ground floor of the hostel. I went there and Two and a Half Men was playing. So I sat there watching TV. After about an hour I went back to the basement took my clothes and put it in the dryer. Inserted $4 in the machine and timer showed 15 mins. At entrance of the hostel the hostelites would be standing and having a chat. I also started interacting with them and got to know most of them were from EU. Most of them were approachable but you still have 1% people who don’t like you. You have to ignore them.

I went back to the basement took my clothes and straight to my room. It was already 9pm I guess. The discotheque started playing its music and man you can literally feel the floor vibrating as if it’s going to explode. So I decided, tomorrow I will change my room. The music was down after 12am. I couldn’t sleep till 2am because of the strong masala chai I had after my dinner. It was really a bad decision. I got up late in the morning and first I did was reaching the reception and asking them for a room change. They did have a room so they asked me to bring my baggage down and I will get the room after 2pm as the check-in time is after 2pm. Breakfast at the Indian restaurant, had Masala Dosa. It was ok. I decided to go to Bondi Beach. The travel desk guy told me to take a bus to Bondi beach and from Bondi to Bronte Beach there is a coastal walk. 

Purchased bus tickets from 7eleven and boarded the bus. I reached Bondi beach and a BIG disappointment. The beach was empty. Reason, weather forecast, it will rain today and by god it did. I did carry my rain coat so there was no problem. It drizzled for 15 mins and then it weather was OK. I took the coastal walk and it took nearly 2 hours for me as I was walking at my own pace taking pictures. There are benches kept at the coastal walk so if you get tired you can sit for some time. The blue sea water made my day. It would be another story if I write down my walk experience. After I reached Bronte the weather was hot. There was a big lawn next to Bronte Beach and what can I say, the cool breeze on that hot day. If I had a chilled beer I would have sat there till the sunset.

I reached Bronte Bus stop and the bus had left. Now I have to wait for 20 mins. But those 20 mins were good as I met an Indian. He said that he has been living here for the past 3 years and he loves it. People are friendly. He did not come across any racial attacks or any abuse. He told me to go to the Great Barrier Reef. I said I don’t have that in my plan but if I get time I’ll surely visit. The bus arrived. We both boarded the bus and he got down somewhere I can’t remember and I got down at Town Hall Station. After getting down at Town Hall Station I forgot which way was my hostel. I asked a police officer and he guided me to my hostel. Had a small snack at the café and back to the hostel. I took my baggage and entered my new room and the room was a large. I threw my baggage and dozed off in the bed. Man the 1 hour nap was like an 8 hours sleep. Pin drop silence in my room. I got up, had a hot water bath. Went to the restaurant and ordered Hyderabadi Biryani. It was good.


----------



## SRS_2013 (Jan 9, 2014)

*subscribed *

subscribed


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice narrative.. subscribed.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

brilliant.. anxiously waiting for next episode.


----------



## ts2a (Oct 27, 2013)

waiting for the next episode ...


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

excellently written......... subscribed


----------



## sagar321 (Jul 10, 2014)

hi
i have gone through your post, Its very good to know about you.
Regards,
United21ResortKaziranga


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Folks, Sorry I was caught up with work. Working 70hrs a week for these days and no offs was tiring, but I am back. 


After my lunch I went to the convenience store to top-up my phone. There I saw 2 guys who were speaking in Hindi. I thought they were Indians. After some time I approached them and started speaking to them. Both were students. 1 was an Indian and other was from Bangladesh. I asked them about their experience in Sydney. Their response was they love the city and the people. But, they are a bit nervous when travelling alone in the night. While speaking to them it started raining like hell. It rained for about 15 mins and it was bright sun after that. It was nearly evening. I went to the Harbor and there was a huge crowd. I just fell in love with the harbor. I sat there for a couple of hours. There were small groups performing near the harbor. As it was Valentine’s Day the next day the hotels were lit up. All I can say about the harbor is it looks like a different place every day. I came back to my hostel ordered dinner at the Indian Restaurant ($7 for take away). Had dinner in the hostel canteen and went back to my room. I just loved the room. It was quiet and only 3 guys including me were staying in that room. 

After a good night sleep I woke up early in the morning. I did my morning chores. Went to the travel desk and that guy asked me if I love bungee jumping? I shook my head and said, “No”. He the advised me to visit Manly beach as it’s a sunny day. It will not rain today. I asked, “Will it be deserted?” he shook his head and said, “No”. So I walked to Circular Quay and purchased tickets to Manly beach at the Wharf. Boat ride to Manly was good. It was $28 for a return ticket. Reached Manly in 30-45mins I guess. To reach Manly beach you need to walk some distance. I reached Manly beach and what a crowd at the beach. Blue water, children playing, surfing, volley ball except for some place where there were sea weeds. I took a costal walk on Manly beach and it was an awesome experience. After 2 hours of walk I came back to Manly Beach and had lunch in one of the hotels. Chicken and chips was mouthwatering. I came back to my hostel, had bath, black tea at the convenience store and I visited the Travel desk to check for any other destination. He advised me to visit Madame Tussauds, The Zoo, The Aquarium and the Sky Deck tower. All tickets combined cost around $120 (I don’t remember exactly). He also advised me to go to the harbour as it was Valentine’s Day. I thought for some time and did visit the Harbour and all I can say is it was like a fair. All hotels lit up. I walked further towards the left of the Harbour. It was so cool. Ah! So refreshing. I decided to eat at Zaffaran but it was full so I came back had dinner at the restaurant and sat in the TV room till 1am.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

70 hours of work? Is it in Sydney or India?


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

vijendra said:


> Folks, Sorry I was caught up with work. Working 70hrs a week for these days and no offs was tiring, but I am back.
> 
> 
> After my lunch I went to the convenience store to top-up my phone. There I saw 2 guys who were speaking in Hindi. I thought they were Indians. After some time I approached them and started speaking to them. Both were students. 1 was an Indian and other was from Bangladesh. I asked them about their experience in Sydney. Their response was they love the city and the people. But, they are a bit nervous when travelling alone in the night. While speaking to them it started raining like hell. It rained for about 15 mins and it was bright sun after that. It was nearly evening. I went to the Harbor and there was a huge crowd. I just fell in love with the harbor. I sat there for a couple of hours. There were small groups performing near the harbor. As it was Valentine’s Day the next day the hotels were lit up. All I can say about the harbor is it looks like a different place every day. I came back to my hostel ordered dinner at the Indian Restaurant ($7 for take away). Had dinner in the hostel canteen and went back to my room. I just loved the room. It was quiet and only 3 guys including me were staying in that room.
> ...


Have you been to Mamak in Golbourn St near china town .. its has mouth watering LAMB ... very close to indian mutton if you like .. Note : you need to que for an hour


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

soeid said:


> 70 hours of work? Is it in Sydney or India?


I am in India....


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

adiii said:


> Have you been to Mamak in Golbourn St near china town .. its has mouth watering LAMB ... very close to indian mutton if you like .. Note : you need to que for an hour


I did visit China town... But didn't eat there..... I would have surely visited if I knew about it


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great narration mate...Thank you ----

Sydney appears much more scintillating...


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Great stroy.... But looks like you have spent lots of dollars on travelling.... Mymulti weekly pass would have saved you some bucks!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

I guess vijendra disappeared without ever posting a followup trip report. Too bad. He's a great writer. He put me right inside his head on the discombobulating voyage. Very good.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Great story !! Eagerly waiting for next part of the story..


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

vijendra said:


> My 14 days trip to Australia;
> 
> If laziness was a kingdom I would be the king.
> 
> ...


Hi bro
Great to read
How is the lycamobile sim is it worth how is the network


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

hafeezsl said:


> Hi bro
> Great to read
> How is the lycamobile sim is it worth how is the network


I didn't have any problem. As I was mostly in the city...


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

vijendra said:


> I didn't have any problem. As I was mostly in the city...


Ok thank u how was the speed for data


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

hafeezsl said:


> Ok thank u how was the speed for data


I didn't use internet.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

hafeezsl said:


> Ok thank u how was the speed for data


Great travelogue from vijendra!

But the best part is how Hafeez bhai took the least important part of the story (SIM card) and is building a narrative from thereon!


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

IndigoKKing said:


> Great travelogue from vijendra!
> 
> But the best part is how Hafeez bhai took the least important part of the story (SIM card) and is building a narrative from thereon!



 Hahahaha Indigo. Well I am sick today.. and my story file is in the office. I will surely post once I am back.


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> Great travelogue from vijendra!
> 
> But the best part is how Hafeez bhai took the least important part of the story (SIM card) and is building a narrative from thereon!


The discussion has to go on  but sim card is important last time I used lycamobile in uk was quite cheap for the price i paid wanted to make sure it's the same as u know nowadays mobile and Internet is a must ... lol


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention, I had to book an air ticket to Melbourne and also book a hostel to stay. In the afternoon I visited the cyber café and was booking the tickets. The flight cost me around $125 (Tiger Airlines) which was very costly when I spoke to some hostelites. They said I paid $60 extra. I was like, Oh Man! I tried to book the hostel but the payment didn’t go through. Hence, I called the hostel and they booked the room for me. The receptionist asked for my credit card number which I provided to her.

The next day I woke up and decided to take a walk to the Harbour Bridge. Well the bridge walk was good. I really liked the infrastructure. After I reached the end of the bridge I had tea and donuts at one of the restaurants and took a taxi back to my hostel. The taxi driver was very friendly. He said that he has been to India in 1984 and said he really liked it. He asked me if anything has changed and I proudly said, “In terms of development it’s developing day by day. But in terms of hospitality we still believe in Atithi Devo Bhava.” To which he asked, “You still believe that God resides in your guest?” I replied, “Yes”.

The conversation went on for some time and I reached my hostel. The taxi costed me $20. I raised my eyebrows and asked, “20 Dollars, Really?” He smiled and said, “Yes”. I had lunch and then decided to check out the Aquarium. I went to the travel desk and asked about the aquarium. He gave in a coupon and said, “Show this at the aquarium counter and you’ll get a good discount”. So I went to the aquarium and was waiting in the queue. My turn came and I handed the coupon to the lady. She was nice and handed me tickets to the Aquarium, Zoo, Madame Tussads wax museum and the Sydney tower eye. It cost me $150 in total. The Aquarium was good and a lot of tourists were taking pictures. There were a lot of creatures which I had seen for the first time. Thoroughly enjoyed the Aquarium and after that I went to the zoo. The zoo was wonderful. I got to see the kangaroo and other birds. There were some school children’s who were enjoying. 

After a long walk I was tired. I went to the convenience store asked for black tea. I didn’t actually see which tea bag the store person used for preparing the tea. As I opened my room as strong smell of stinking boots Arrrrgh!!!! There were new roommates and they had travelled 22 hours to get to Sydney. So I kept the door open so that the smell goes away and sat at the door. I took a sip of me tea and it was bitter. I went back to the store and asked him which tea he had served. He showed me the tea bag. It said Green Tea and I was like what can I do. I added 4 tbsp of sugar but still couldn’t make it sweeter. 

I sat there watching the evening traffic. Went to my room again, sprayed some room freshener in the room and had a hot water bath.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Vijendra, good to have you back. Again, your writing style is very good. You get those weird details that make the story come alive. Bitter green tea and smelly feet from 22 hours of travel. Great. Keep it coming.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Vijendra, good to have you back. Again, your writing style is very good. You get those weird details that make the story come alive. Bitter green tea and smelly feet from 22 hours of travel. Great. Keep it coming.


Thank you...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Any Updates Vijendra...?


----------



## ather.ali (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a nice story. Waiting for the next part.


----------

